# you like this cage transport?



## romanian pigeon (Sep 24, 2007)

home made.... i use plastic, wood, and some aluminium


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

let me guess you made it yourself and you are going to give it to me!.....


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

That is lovely, how big is it?


----------



## little bird (Aug 11, 2006)

It's a beautiful piece of work but I would not have the food & water containers on the outside with the birds having to stick their heads thru to eat or drink. I also would have a textured floor, that one looks too slick.


----------



## romanian pigeon (Sep 24, 2007)

this is a cage for 6 pigeons........ now i,m working on new model... for 15 pigeons...that one is the greatest model i ever made.... tomorow for the pics.... cant wait))))))))


----------



## romanian pigeon (Sep 24, 2007)

*the new model*

did you like it?


----------



## Big T (Mar 25, 2008)

*Beautiful*

I like the small one better, because you have the magnet catch on the top door for catching and putting the birds into the cage. I like the window on the other side for us to look in and the birds to look out. Makes it easier and quicker for them to get their bearings before release. I also like the food and watering on the outside if needed. The air holes are also very important. add paper on the bottom for easy cleanup and to remove the slick flooring from their feet and you thought of everything. Great Job!!!

Wish I was as smart.


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

I agree...beautiful job.


----------



## romanian pigeon (Sep 24, 2007)

*thanks all*

also this one had holes on the sides, and feeder on the back side.... take a loock


----------



## jeepsterwannabe (Jun 22, 2008)

so how much does the big one weigh? (using the corrugated plastic helped i am sure)


----------



## romanian pigeon (Sep 24, 2007)

9 kg.... for 130 cm longx 30x22


----------

